# I uploaded aanother project Tambourrine rituelleet médditation, what you think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I uploaded another project Tambourine rituelle et méditation, what you think?*

*https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/tambourine-rituelle-et-m-ditation*

That about it take care thanks for reading & support dear talk classical friends & followers :tiphat:


----------

